# fishing spots/tips for the ga coast



## keller625 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey, im a student at georgia southern, and have been itching to do some saltwater fishing. the only place ive fished before on the ga coast is cumberland island. are there any good piers around savannah, or would i be best off fishing under a bridge somewhere or surf fishing. does anyone know what there catching from shore right now, i typically think of winter as a slow time from shore.

if anyone can give me some tips on where to go, when and what to use to catch some fish i would be very greatful

thanks, Nick


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nick, I go to GSU also, and I frequently fish the Georgia Coast, pm me and I'll tell you a few places to go


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 4, 2010)

Sheepies are biting...... A fun fish to target. As for piers, I fished FL mostly, so I will let other experienced members to tell you about that.


----------



## smittyg (Feb 4, 2010)

haven't been down in a while but tybee has a pier. don't know whats biting if anything, but if you want to wet a hook give it a try.


----------



## keller625 (Feb 5, 2010)

yea, iv been looking into the pier on tybee island, but all iv found is that its a crappy pier, lol might catch a lot of fish, idk iv  just read the pier itself was bad,wont bother me, ill probably give it a shot. maybe go down one friday bout one and stay till the next day bout one...depending on what the fee would be and its hours. does anyone know its hours or fees?


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2010)

3 piers @ tybee, lazzaretto creek=no fees, i think 24 hrs open. back river pier=no fees,  24 hrs open, parking meter fee from 8 am till 5 or 6 pm. tybee pier ( big one @ the beach)=no fees, pay to park, i think they try to kick you out @ like 10 or 11 pm???? 
end of march and april fishing improves. if u like to eat fish, whiteing move in @ march/april and they are abundant and delicious.


----------



## Mweathers (Feb 6, 2010)

Lots of places to fish around Savannah, not all of them piers.  You know about the one on Tybee, there is also a pier on the Back River at Tybee.  I would fish the back river one now, using fiddlers around the pilings for sheepshead.

There is also a pier on the Diamond Causeway, going to Skidaway Island.  Never fished there, but under the bridge on the East side is a good place for trout, black drum and sheepshead.  Bandy's, near the bridge has live bait.

At the point on Lazaretto Creek, going to Tybee is also a good place to fish.  Northside of the bridge, almost at the Cockspur Island light house.  I would wait until April to fish there though.  Good trout and flounder, and the occaisional redfish this time of year.

You can catch sheepshead and black drum under the intercoastal waterway bridge on the west side of Whitmarsh Island this time of year also.

Also a pier at Thunderbolt, west side of the river on the north side of the bridge.  Never fished it, but I have seen guys catch fish there.

Hope this helps a little.

Mike


----------



## Bigdipper (Feb 9, 2010)

hey man im a freshman here at GSU myself. Just to second everybody else's opinion tybee has some decent fishing. I dont know what your lookin to fish for but tybee has a decent variety. I will be out there a lot more and on a decent day when its warm me and my buddies would pull in 8-9 blues accompanied with a few sharks, rays, with a few reds and sheepshead mixed in.


----------



## keller625 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks guys for the help, you have helped a lot. im not lookin to catch anything in specific, just wanna catch something.edible would be nice.


----------

